# How can one person be so unlucky



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes i dont understand why I am so unlucky. It is my bad luck that makes me so sad and affects my IBS. Let me list for you:- I IBS all my life..... C and D mainly C and I have no idea what to eat and not eat... im in pain right now- I have tinnitus - a never ending ringing noise in my ears- I have neutropenia - low white blood cell and get sick alot- I had varicous veins - started as young as 18... had surgery on them and now my scar gets infected all the time- I have grey hairs at 28- I had acne and took roacutaine, meant to cure 90% of people... i wasnt one of the ones who got cured and they wont let me try again- I got a cat and love her but im alleric to her, she is my best friend- I was abused as a child- I am broke and have no money- I cant find somewhere stable to live, ive lived in 25 houses in 11 years- I have severe cellulite on my legs and im only 28- I was hated and teased as a child... but yes i have some great friends now- My family is distant- I am ugly for many of the above reasons- I am still affected by my mother to this day- I have a mental health conditionThese are just the now things. Let me paint you a picture of my bad luck. I moved to Brisbane cause of the market crash and there was no OT work in my profesison. I have been here one month and this is what has happened:- My phone was stolen- My accommodation had kicked thier daughter out to ive me her room and she hung around drunk- My net was cut of for 14 days cause they wanted $3000 out of me that i did not owe - i am still having trouble with them- I moved into a place and now the lease holder wants to leave the state and i will be homeless again- Im broke and couldnt afford internet cafe so couldnt apply for work- I couldnt get a library membership cause being new to the state i didnt have proof of address, could have miled myself a letter but the roommate left te letterbox key in melbourne- Within a week of moving here 10 jobs came up in Perth and I cant find anything in Brisbane- My skin has gotten worse- My IBS is REALLY REALLY REALLY bad cause of how tired and stressed I amThat is just some of it. The thing is, I am followed by bad luck and i dont know why. I try and change it and be positive and look to the best but it ALWAYS goes bad and wrong. I dont know what do to change it. I think that it is the stress and anxiety of my bad luck that causes most of my IBS but what can i do...I hate being mePoo Pea


----------



## Poo Pea Original (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh and of course if had the things like... im pooped myself, had car accidents, been hit by a car, had an abusive partner etc etc


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

On teh bright side, at least you are still breathing so there is always the chance that things will get better.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

PooPeaOriginal I agree with Ian. Also have you considered seeing someone to discuss these things?? It sure sounds like you are feeling pretty down. Also have you considerd perhaps a disability for a bit til you can get these chronic illnesses managed a bit better?Moving this thread to the Anxiety & Depression Forum.


----------



## Pamlyn (Nov 6, 2006)

I hear you loud and clear. Been in so many messes in my life and I'm still in them at 51 years old. My list is much longer than yours and if I wrote it down it would probably take up six pages, who knows.


----------

